# 2009 Sears 24/42 PYT-9000 tractor



## The Toolman (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi there, new guy in The Ozarks here. I have the above new tractor, an a C-101 wheelhorse to restore also.

Glad I got the 09 model Pro, the new 2010 MTD pro is one fugly machine.

Ronnie-The Toolman :usa:


----------

